# Raise Your Windows Vista Experience Index ... with a Tweak !!!



## anandk (Jun 23, 2007)

When you first install and run Windows Vista, it will calculate your Windows Experience Index score to evaluate your computer's speed and graphics capabilities. 

Rt-click on Computer and click on Properties. Here you will get to see your machines Windows Experience Index ! My hpdv6226us shows *ALL OF 2.2 actually * !

But you can easily change this figure as follows ! *Well, this is more of a gag tweak, actually !*

Go to C:\Windows\Performance\WinSAT\DataStore and check for the latest xml file. Open it with Word.  navigate to Lines 12-19. They will show scores of your PC on various accounts. You can just change the main one in Line-12 to whatever figue you want. For instance I changed mine to 9.9 !

*i144.photobucket.com/albums/r168/happyandy/weindex.jpg

Save the file with the same name. You may have to disable UAC. Now check your WEI ! It will show you the figure you wrote  And your "new" WEI will be permanently saved till you run the performance test again. _*Features of software relying on your Windows Experience Score will now ALSO get enabled.*_ And if you do mess up the xml file,  don't worry, just delete it and rerun the test ! 

*www.winvistaclub.com/tips.html


----------



## xbonez (Jun 24, 2007)

nice. doesn't really serve any purpose but gud to show off to friends (those who don't visit this forum  )


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jun 24, 2007)

Really good.I wish to do ..but cant do...as I dont have vista (money problem)


----------



## anandk (Jun 24, 2007)

"Features of software relying on your Windows Experience Score will now ALSO get enabled. eg. if your score is below a 3.0, you can’t have themes for the Photo Screensaver." 

thanx


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jun 24, 2007)

nice find MVP


----------



## rockthegod (Jun 25, 2007)

Now this is an excellent find !!!


----------



## rakeshishere (Jun 25, 2007)

Already posted
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61060
_
No Offense _


----------



## anandk (Jun 25, 2007)

^ none taken  didnt know about its existence.


----------



## krates (May 8, 2009)

^^^ are you mad ???


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 8, 2009)

krates said:


> ^^^ are you mad ???


Nice Bump


----------



## Coool (May 8, 2009)

^^ hehehe...He did'nt bumped...a Spammer user name is some "420" bumped


----------

